# Cables



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

I was wondering if these cables on ebay would fit on a bolens 1054.
http://cgi.ebay.com/BOLENS-THROTTLE...|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50#ebayphotohosting


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

you should get an exact model number and use a parts database to find the RIGHT cable. Bolens 1054 is not enough info to get you the right cable. Just trying to save you a return fee if it doesnt fit. On the database, use troybilt for the brand, bolens was bought by them. Use this database (partsmart) 

http://wssemw.arinet.com/scripts/EmpartISAPI.dll?MF


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info. i got out bid on that idem anyways so.........next time..


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

lol did you get it in yet?


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ya. but somebody outbid me so........now i'am out looking for more cables. fun fun hahaha


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

yup thats a shame


----------

